# June 12 Cripple Creek Cat Tourney Results



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

We had 110 adults at this event, with 4 Kids under 12 years of age. It looks like we're going to have to change the name to "The Lange Catfishing Showcase" or something like that. Doc, Lynn, Stephanie, and Larry put on a show and took all our money back down to Southern Ohio, lol. I would like to thank Diana of The Home Town Country Magazine for coming to the event to take some pictures for publication. I wish the big Flatheads had been more cooperative but, well.....that's fishin'.
1st Place-Lynn Lange-22.2 pounds-$350.00
2nd Place-Matt Smith-21.1 pounds-$250.00
3rd Place-Jeff Foster-20.1 pounds-$200.00
4th Place-Aaron Shenk-18.1 pounds-$115.00
5th Place-Mike Kosek(!!!!!The Nasty Man!!!!!)-17.5 pounds-$75.00
Flathead-Stephanie Lange-11.1 pounds-$130.00
Odd Fish-Larry Lange-Sheephead, 9.3 pounds-$62.00
Big Fish (Channel Cat only)-Jeff Foster-10.1 pounds-$70.00
Kids under 12-Andy McMath-6.8 pounds-$20 + $10.00 Gift Certificate

Gary Housler and John Martin Jr. won Cripple Creek T-Shirts in the drawings. Dawn Martin and Rick Berry won Cripple Creek Hats. Patrick Rumora won a $5.00 Gift Certificate and Andy McMath won a $10.00 Gift Certificate
The 50/50 drawing was won by Mark Harmon and the Rod & Reel is as yet unclaimed. The winning ticket number for the Rod & Reel was 543593.

There were some accusations made at the last event regarding possible cheating by certain entrants and we have had complaints from locals about other contestants taking fish from legally set banklines and jugs at Clendenning during our events. Here is how we are handling this problem. The unique situation in the first case makes it very hard for us to actually catch these people cheating so we have come up with a possible solution. As for the second case, WE ARE WATCHING YOU!!!!
I announced at weigh-in that we have contacted the Ohio State Highway Patrol to make arrangements to be able to have lie detector tests administered by the OSHP. In the future, any contestant accused by anyone of cheating will be asked to submit to a lie detector test. If they refuse to be tested they will be barred from competition in any and all future Cripple Creek events.

Our next event will be on July 24th. See you here!! Thanks to everyone!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

got a wake up call from Doc to tell me that team lange sweep the tourney..
congrats stephanie, larry, and lynn.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Job well done guys and gals !!! Hey, nice to see the "Nasty" one's name up there again  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

What a great night on the river, weather wise and fish wise. three of us went to the river and all fished different areas, Larry and Stephanie went to Rayland, Crappiebub and JustCrazy went to Toronto, Lynn and I went to EastLiverpool, we each got into different fish and the river conditions were totally different, We had clear water that was rising, bob had stained water with lots of debris, Larry had muddy with everything in it.

Together Lynn and I boated a total of 27 fish ranging from 1.8# up to 15.9# mostly Flatheads with 10 Channels mixed in, they were taking cutshad, mainly heads and it had to be close to structure as Lynn pulled better than a dozen fish off of a river snag in the form of a tree.

Most just played with the bait, Lynn has great patience where mine was just too short, I just wanted to rip there lips off they played with the bait so much, thought about putting a regular hook on the line but Lynn kept me pretty busy netting fish for her  We lost a bunch of fish because they would just mouth the bait several of them would just let go as the pressure was increased, biggest problem was the fish were not turning with the bait as most were hooked in the lower middle jaw or upper which is very rare, few were hooked in the corner of the mouth where a circle hook does it's best.

We had great time and we were always getting bites, pretty good when you catch fish at every anchor point and had never been on that part of the river this year.

Hey Crappielooker, sorry about the wake-up call at 10:00am I thought you guys were at Salt Fork so we were going to stop by and say hi, when in a very sleepy tone of voice you said you were at Rocky Fork Oh well it was time to get up and catch Carp.

Again Corey thanks for the great tournament as always. Thanks for allowing us to fish the river, what a great fishery.

Doc and Lynn


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great time, congrats on the fish!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

543593 !!!!!!!!!   I'll be out to pick it up.
Good weather, but we got hit with everything including a telephone pole about 25' long. caught only 1 channel all night.
Way to go Langes!

Larry, I hope you take some of the prize money and buy a scale!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

How did the Yama handle the river last night, did you lay Rob's hair back with it   

Doc


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Before it got dark we let her go pretty good. Don't have the tach hooked up yet so we took it easy. Now I know what Plane is in that boat! Seemed real good on fuel also. After dark it was wild dodging telephone poles 
Bob


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

doc..ya can call me anytime you want maan..my brain wasn't cooperating when you called me, it took me awhile to know its you on the phone..  and yeah..i fell right back to sleep after.. 
PS..also forgot to congrats the nasty one..


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah I'm going to have to get a more accurate scale then the hold em up and guess method. Well I'll talk to you guys soon.

Larry


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Justcrazy's dog, Woody, sat on the side checking the flat we had tied off whenever it would splash. I was sitting up front rubbing his ears and fighting with him, when a bait clicker whent off on JC's reel and Woody took off for the rod and stands waiting for you to pick it up. He has the routine down better than Rob.  
He found out that the unused drivers seat was more comfortable than the deck and would back up, sit in the seat and swing around to watch what was going on. Kept watching the debris going by and once was ready to jump in and retrieve a log, until we called him off.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

larry...... i hope ya went and smoked that big sheephead........


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

heck,bob....you and rob are now dating the same dog.....talk about sheep/


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

I Think Woody Was The Best Looking One In That Boat.. Sorry There Big Brother.. Looks Like Fun, Someday I'll Get There And Fish With You Guys..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

If dad and I would have just been out fishing, it would have been a pretty fun night of fishing. But since we were in the tournament and trying to land some big channel cats it was very frustrating. For the fun part, heck we were just fishing and that is better than being at home. I even landed and put back 3 or 4 flatheads over ten pounds. (Two bigger than the winning flathead). Even that doesn't bother me all that much, we figured that is would take a 20+ fish to win it and we were just too tired to drive to the weigh in and lose again(how dumb are we). 
What is killing me is, where in the world are all the channel cats hiding? In the 4 or so times to the river just this year we are probably catching 10 flatheads to one channel, no matter where we go. We have fished barge pillars, discharges, creek mouths, bridge abutments, an old wing damn?, humps and bumps, rocky flats, muddy flats, and that is just a starting point. Well I still have a few more ideas, so I just need do get back out on the water more. I hate working!


But I do have to say that for the well being of dad's boat, I hope there is less debris next time. He is not exagerating in the least bit when he says we had full telephone poles, and trees floating by us and into our lines. We had the new motor on the boat so that it wouldn't take all day to get from point to point, but could never use it for fear of ripping it off the back end. But for those that know me, I am just dumb enough to fight that every time on the water as long as I catch fish.

Can't wait to go fishing again!
By the way, WAY TO GO LANGES', AT LEAST SOMEONE FOUND THE RIGHT FISH! I know they are there somewhere.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Husky the sheep head did not make to the release site. So it is now becoming fertilizer for some plants. 

Larry


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

The great circle of life for a fish!


----------

